# Cubesmith's tiles for DaYan cubes... standard or small?... 16 or 15 mm?...



## chill011 (Feb 17, 2013)

.

Which size of the Cubesmith tiles do you recommend for any of the standard sized (57mm) DaYan cubes?

The "3x3x3 standard size tiles" (16mm) or the "3x3x3 small size tiles" (15mm)?

I'm worried that the standard 16mm tile will be to big at the fourth corner (center piece oriented) of edge & corner pieces on my cubes...

It would really help if somebody reply and attach the photos of Dayan cubes with both standard and small 3x3x3 Cubesmith's tiles applied... Anyone?

.


----------



## ducttapecuber (Feb 17, 2013)

I have the standard (16mm) tiles on my guhong. They fit perfectly fine


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 17, 2013)

Standard ones on my zhanchi. You can see pics of it:



Spoiler












I think that before applying the tiles to cut off the one corner for the corner cubies now though. Otherwise they are perfect.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 17, 2013)

Oh to add.. do note that taking the tiles OFF again is a pain in the where the sun don't shine. Hard to take off and LOTS of glue left behind.

But they are great, I've been using them since August of 2012 and aside from the texture getting less intense they haven't worn or chipped or nothing. GREAT stuff.


----------



## chill011 (Feb 17, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Standard ones on my zhanchi. You can see pics of it:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanx for answering so quickly... 

Not to offend you, but, I gotta ask: Why the yellow plastic?! It looks so uuuuuuugly, aghhh, hurts my eyes...

I would surely recommend white plastic ones. They improve recognition a tiny little bit, I guess...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 17, 2013)

Let me try this then: "Why the white plastic?! It looks so uuuuuuugly, aghhh, hurts my eyes.."

Tastes differ, respect that 

Also, many will contradict you on that white and say black is better. It all comes down to personal preferences.

I have pretty much all colors that are available, zhanchi wise, and use all of them while practising. The cube's color doesn't matter much for me because of that.


----------



## chill011 (Feb 17, 2013)

.

Are your orange tiles the fluorescent kind? As in the "Studio tile set"...

If so, did they fade or change in any way since you've applied them?

It is stated by Cubesmith that they "will likely not last quite as long as any of our other colors" (http://cubesmith.com/flortileinfo.htm)

Even though they look super-cool, I might consider avoiding them if they aren't as good as the rest of the set...

What's your advice?

.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 17, 2013)

No I don't have the fluorescent. They are the textured tiles standard set with light orange (and light green, added later).

The texture rubbed off a bit, nothing else changed.

Lessee if I can put the other with the light green on for comparison:

This is textured tiles standard set with light orange:



Spoiler











And this is a checkerboard with the green exchanged for light green:



Spoiler


----------



## ThomasP (Feb 17, 2013)

Cube looks great with the textured tiles. Gonna order me some aswell and get rid of them annoying stickers.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 17, 2013)

I can definitely recommend them! Just take note of those four corner pieces, that you try and take that one corner of the sticker away a tad, or go for a smaller size tiles. You can see in the pics that I tried to keep them as far away from the center as I could.

If I ever redo the tiles (doubtful.. these have been good for so long) I will remove that little corner closest to the center.


----------



## chill011 (Feb 17, 2013)

You've change red as well. Is that fluorescent pink?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 17, 2013)

No I have not changed the red. I only replaced orange for light orange and later the green for light green.

If the red is purple on your screen you need to recalibrate it. If it is an lcd: http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/


----------



## chill011 (Feb 17, 2013)

ducttapecuber said:


> I have the standard (16mm) tiles on my guhong. They fit perfectly fine



Which set?
Is any of the colors fluorescent kind?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 17, 2013)

Er.. I said "replaced the orange with light orange", that is wrong. The light orange came in the set:

3x3x3 Textured Tiles Standard Set with Light Orange - http://cubesmith.com/3x3x3tiles.htm

I only purchased the light green to replace the standard green of the set.


----------



## chill011 (Feb 17, 2013)

Kattenvriendin said:


> Er.. I said "replaced the orange with light orange", that is wrong. The light orange came in the set:
> 
> 3x3x3 Textured Tiles Standard Set with Light Orange - http://cubesmith.com/3x3x3tiles.htm
> 
> I only purchased the light green to replace the standard green of the set.




I was asking ducttapecuber, look at the quote... 

And, I didn't mentioned purple in previous reply-post to you... 

Anyway, thanx for your effort to answer this annoying questions. I do respect that...



Kattenvriendin said:


> I only purchased the light green to replace the standard green of the set.



That's what I will do too. Original green seems a "little bit" dark... and dull...


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 17, 2013)

Yes you mentioned purple, before you edited your post to it saying pink. 


Ah I missed the quote there LOL sorry 'bout that.


----------



## chill011 (Feb 22, 2013)

.

New DaYan PanShi has even bigger gaps between center and corner pieces.
Skip to *02:20* of this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eoDzISV49bc

So we'll definitely won't be able to apply standard 16mm tiles on it...
At least not without some (nail-clipper) correction of the corner tiles. 

He really should manufacture exclusive tile sets for DaYan cubes.
After all, 90% of popular 3x3x3's are DaYan brand... 

.


----------



## GingerPowder (Feb 22, 2013)

Don't buy tiles if you're using it for speedcubing. The tiles are resistant to sweat and can easily slip out of your fingers sometimes. I recommend buying new higher quality stickers.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Feb 22, 2013)

And I disagree with GingerPowder completely.

I have the opposite happen, my fingers slip off regular stickers. I DO have -textured- tiles though, I don't use the standard ones.


----------

